# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Chuyên vé xe bus đi Lào lh 0944.73.8855

## viettrans

ĐẠI LÝ BÁN VÉ XE ĐI LÀO HÀNG NGÀY KHỞI HÀNH TỪ HÀ NỘI
Bán  vé xe Hà Nội đi Lào hàng ngày khởi hành đều đặn từ 17h00 đến 18h30 tại bến xe Nước Ngầm.
Chúng tôi nhận bán vé xe đi Lào với nhiều chặng và tuyến điểm hấp dẫn tại Lào như: Hà Nội đi Savanakhet, Hà Nội đi Viên Chăn, Hà Nội đi Luông  Pha Băng, Hà Nội đi Pakse, Hà Nội đi Văng Viêng, Hà Nội đi Udoomxay, Hà Nội đi Aptapur….
Các tuyến xe chúng tôi chạy sen kẽ các ngày trong tuần từ thứ 2 đến chủ nhật hàng tuần. Xe đi Lào là loại xe giường nằm chất lượng cao với hai loại xe nằm  xe 30 giường và loại xe 48 giường. Quý khách khi đặt xe bên chúng tôi sẽ được hỗ trợ tư vấn về giá xe và các dịch vụ liên quan đến thủ tục sang Lào và về lại. Đặc biệt có chính sách giao vé tận nhà với nhóm khách từ 4 khách trở lên trong nội thành Hà Nội.
Giá vé đi các chặng như sau: 
-         Giá vé Hà Nội đi Vientian               = 600.000vnd/ người/ chiều
-         Giá vé Hà Nội đi Savanakhet          = 750.000 vnd/ người/ chặng
-         Giá vé Hà Nội đi Udoomxoay         = 650.000 vnd/người/chặng
-         Giá vé Hà Nội đi Bò Kẹo                 = 1.200.000 vnd/ người/ chặng
-         Giá vé Hà Nội đi Aptapur                = 1.200.000 vnd/người/chặng
-         Giá vé Hà Nội đi Xiêng Khoảng       = 650.000 vnd/người/chặng
-         Giá vé Hà Nội đi Luông Pha Băng    = 950.000 vnd/ người/ chiều
-         Giá vé Hà Nội đi Văng Viêng            = 850.000vnd/người/chiều
Note: Giá vé trên đang được bán tại văn phòng cho đến khi có thông báo mới về giá. Giá vé cũng có thể thay đổi đặc biệt các ngày lễ lớn của Việt Nam và Lào ( tăng lên từ 10-20%). Do vậy váo các dịp lễ lớn quý khách có nhu cầu đi lại qua Lào và Lào về Việt Nam xin liên hệ trực tiếp văn phòng để có giá chính xác nhất.
---------------------------&&&----------------------------
Mọi thông tin về đặt vé đi Lào và Lào về Việt Nam xin vui lòng liên hệ:

CÔNG TY TNHH TM&DV VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI
Tell: 0439320020 – 0439320159
Hotline: 0944738855 – 0932541114 – 0915702015
Yahoo: xedulichvt – viettrans01 – viettrans02
Email: vexedilao@gmail.com
Website: www.xedilao.com
*Tag:*  vé xe đi Lào, xe giường nằm đi Lào, xe giá rẻ đi Lào

----------


## viettrans

chuyen vé xe đi lào lh 0932.541.114

----------


## viettrans

viettrans hà nội chuyên cho thuê xe du lich tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015 - 0904.795.598

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe du lịch giá rẻ lh 0915.702.015

----------

